# Men, what type of insecurities turn you off?



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Talking about an insecurity (or some of them) that turn you off in your current partner / spouse.. ? (for you who have one).

For those who don't, what type of insecurities turn you off in general _or_ any specific one from your past relationship(s) / marriage(s)? 

It can be a physical or psychological insecurity that your woman / past women have constantly shown through actions or verbally expressed throughout the time they are/were with you that have affected the attraction you have/had for her/them.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Insecure about getting naked in front of me. I didn't marry a supermodel, I don't expect you to look like one (I sure as hell don't), so get out of those clothes and let me gape at my partner.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Insecure about getting naked in front of me. I didn't marry a supermodel, I don't expect you to look like one (I sure as hell don't), so get out of those clothes and let me gape at my partner.


Usually, this type of insecurity comes from a woman's past comments on her body. It really depends on how much her (ex)partner "makes her feel beautiful" with all the imperfections. 
I'm not insinuationg you're not such partner...I don't know your exact situation ...but as a woman, I feel that type of woman has had issues in the past that have made her feel like her body is not worthy of "showing off" to her partner.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Cletus said:


> Insecure about getting naked in front of me. I didn't marry a supermodel, I don't expect you to look like one (I sure as hell don't), so get out of those clothes and let me gape at my partner.


Well that about covers it . . .
The whole range of body insecurities are frustrating.
Some other things:
My sister has financial insecurity, which I should expect, I mean we are not wealthy people. It is not the insecurity that is the turn off it is her way of dealing with it. She takes advantage of others and when she does so unnecessarily it is offensive. Building your own security is a positive trait. Using the resources of people who are no more secure than you are to prop up your future is weak.
Fear, Sure men like to provide rides and walk on the outside. But seeing a boogie man under every bush get's old in a hurry. I much prefer walking with my oldest Daughter, who about knocked me to the ground when I surprised her once. She is ready to kick the boogie man if he dares come out of his bush. (karate training after a bully beat her with a weapon as a child)

The subject reminds me of my roommates girlfriend in college. She had only one insecurity and that was not looking good to her man. One weekend he pulled the head off his truck in the dorm parking lot. She was right there with him handing tools and being a companion. He sent her in for a part. When we handed it to her she thought it didn't look like any kind of thermostat she had ever seen and she made us explain how it worked before she would take it to him. She thought we were trying to make her look silly. That was an insecurity I could live with.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm married to the most physically and emotionally insecure person on this planet and it is incredibly annoying. Part of that is my fault so I can't really complain, but it still annoying. I am frequently reminded that she needs a lot of reassurance and just the idea is frustrating. Confidence is far more attractive. 

Physical insecurities are a mood killer for sure. Be confident in what you have. That far outweighs whatever "flaws" your body has. Plus, most of the time men either don't notice the things you do or we honestly don't care about them that much (or at all). 

Irrational jealousy stems from insecurities and it is a huge turn-off.

The "I'm not enough" insecurities are terrible as well. They can play out in many ways but regardless they are a turn-off.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Feeling that she isn't worth it. I've been talking to a woman for the past three and a half months nearly everyday and while it isn't a relationship at all, I just feel there's some potential but that's what gets me. And I hate that I don't. Maybe I'm not supposed to.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

The Outlaw said:


> Feeling that she isn't worth it. I've been talking to a woman for the past three and a half months nearly everyday and while it isn't a relationship at all, I just feel there's some potential but that's what gets me. And I hate that I don't. Maybe I'm not supposed to.


how does she express it? literally?
Does she have any past history of trauma or something? 
Or bullied by friends or family?


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

bobert said:


> Physical insecurities are a mood killer for sure. Be confident in what you have. That far outweighs whatever "flaws" your body has. *Plus, most of the time men either don't notice the things you do or we honestly don't care about them that much (or at all).*


I wish I could agree with you but I when ti comes to men not noticing things ....that's not always true.

I was dating a guy in the past and while laying down in bed he noticed one very tiny unshaven hair on my hip (barely noticeable) and he was so close that it was the only way to notice it. All of a sudden he was like "hey ..you have a tiny hair here. Why haven't you shaven it???" 

I was like WTF???
This is how women become insecure ...because there are men who notice some unimportant details.

Had I been way younger, I would've felt bad...but in the case above thankfully I didn't really care and answered "probably the epilator didn't catch it."...and went on about my things.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I like a woman who can take off her clothes.

I know it is a common insecurity but it turns me off if a woman is insecure about her body naked when sex is on the menu.

If we are hot and it is time, do you really think I'm not going to totally ravish whatever is under the clothes?

It's not like I don't have any idea about what I'm getting into and, if I'm getting ready to bang your brains out, taking your clothes off with confidence is only going to stoke my fires hotter.

I want a woman that understands this and gets that woman flesh naked and ready to be serviced.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lovelygirl said:


> I wish I could agree with you but I when ti comes to men not noticing things ....that's not always true.
> 
> I was dating a guy in the past and while laying down in bed he noticed one very tiny unshaven hair on my hip (barely noticeable) and he was so close that it was the only way to notice it. All of a sudden he was like "hey ..you have a tiny hair here. Why haven't you shaven it???"
> 
> ...


WOW! Some people suck. As long as she has good hygiene and is clean, I'm devouring her gratefully.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I like a woman who can take off her clothes.


And keep the lights on, and keep her eyes open. (And is super comfortable with all of that.)


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Cling-ons (not to be mistaken with Klingons)... I have had those types of GF in the distance past and it was annoying.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

@lovelygirl, it's kind of hard to explain actually. She's just someone I've been talking to for nearly four months as of this writing on another message board like TAM and for the first two solid months, we talked every single day and averaged about 3-4 hours each time we did. It slacked off a bit after that, but we're still talking and have gotten to know the other one rather well despite having never met. Eventually after sometime, feelings developed on both sides because I we just had so much in common and we both seemed to be what the other may have needed. And while neither one of us is perfect, she told me early on that she feels she's just a lost cause amongst many other things. But it's just such a long and storied history, I can't even really begin to cover it all. But I know she hasn't had the best life and I'm just not sure about the bullying. 

But I've stood by her and offered her a helping hand whenever she's down no matter what. But sometimes I just feel as if maybe I'm fighting a losing battle. But I also don't like giving up on people no matter the circumstances. Never have. Never really will.


----------



## secretsheriff (May 6, 2020)

lovelygirl said:


> Usually, this type of insecurity comes from a woman's past comments on her body. It really depends on how much her (ex)partner "makes her feel beautiful" with all the imperfections.
> I'm not insinuationg you're not such partner...I don't know your exact situation ...but as a woman, I feel that type of woman has had issues in the past that have made her feel like her body is not worthy of "showing off" to her partner.


The solution for this woman is to learn to either love her body as is or have the discipline to change it, and then stop allowing her perception of herself to be determined by others.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

People have already discussed physical confidence at some length, and I’ll say that when someone doesn’t have that, it’s a big turn off.

But another one is emotional or egoic insecurity. By which I mean an inability to cut ties with old relationships or friendships that aren’t working. I’ve known a number of physically attractive awesome women that seem to always be surrounded by ex’s that just kind of hang on, or loser-ish kind of friends, or the like. It’s almost like there’s an inability to cut ties or have difficult conversations - to always be “nice.” 

That drives me nuts.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Generally woman are physically modest and not like men. 
Suggesting that they should be like men by being physically open is ludicrous and not helpful. Likewise men are emotionally modest. A woman will sit with her friends and discuss the ins and outs of her marriage including the sex, with her close friends, a husband would be horrified at this type of emotional exposure with his male friends, that is something they would not talk about, maybe crack a few jokes about on the golf course only. 
To expect a man to open up like this with his male friends would be ludicrous also. Like I said men are emotionally modest. Now take the same reasoning and apply to a woman about being physically modest, most women do not want to be so open unless they feel very safe and secure. I am not talking about hormone driven lustful sex in a woman's 20's. If a husband has not been loving, has said hurtful words, undermined his wife's confidence (unknowingly even) by being insensitive or boorish, then she does not feel safe to expose herself this way. She is also very aware of her physical flaws and how things have gone south since the birth of the babies. To insist she walk around naked or act the way a man would is insensitive. The same way a woman might insist you spill your guts on every little detail of your inner being and go through the gamut of emotions. It makes a man uncomfortable, same thing different type of modesty that is all.

There is a difference between physical modesty and emotional modesty but they have the similar outcomes.


----------



## secretsheriff (May 6, 2020)

Physical modesty is different from being ashamed of one's body. I am modest, but I'll dance naked with a rose between my teeth for hubby.

So no


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

secretsheriff said:


> Physical modesty is different from being ashamed of one's body. I am modest, but I'll dance naked with a rose between my teeth for hubby.
> 
> So no


Agreed, but i don't think that important distinction is being made here. All women who are physically modest with their husbands are not necessarily 'ashamed of their bodies.' BTW lucky husband!


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Marduk said:


> People have already discussed physical confidence at some length, and I’ll say that when someone doesn’t have that, it’s a big turn off.
> 
> But another one is emotional or egoic insecurity. By which I mean an inability to cut ties with old relationships or friendships that aren’t working. I’ve known a number of physically attractive awesome women that seem to always be surrounded by ex’s that just kind of hang on, or loser-ish kind of friends, or the like. It’s almost like there’s an inability to cut ties or have difficult conversations - to always be “nice.”
> 
> That drives me nuts.


this is related to their codependent nature and their constant need for affirmations.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

aine said:


> Now take the same reasoning and apply to a woman about being physically modest, most women do not want to be so open unless they feel very safe and secure. I am not talking about hormone driven lustful sex in a woman's 20's. If a husband has not been loving, has said hurtful words, undermined his wife's confidence (unknowingly even) by being insensitive or boorish, then she does not feel safe to expose herself this way. She is also very aware of her physical flaws and how things have gone south since the birth of the babies. To insist she walk around naked or act the way a man would is insensitive. The same way a woman might insist you spill your guts on every little detail of your inner being and go through the gamut of emotions. It makes a man uncomfortable, same thing different type of modesty that is all.
> 
> There is a difference between physical modesty and emotional modesty but they have the similar outcomes.


Very well put and a good analogy.

That's why I said earlier that it really depends on how her man treats the woman - how comfortable he makes her feel.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

secretsheriff said:


> Physical modesty is different from being ashamed of one's body. I am modest, but I'll dance naked with a rose between my teeth for hubby.
> 
> So no


Yeah but in the context that was being used here, "modesty" is related to not being vulnerable to expose the body, UNLESS the woman feels very confident around her man. 

The percentage of confidence is related to:

1- her personal self-esteem
2- how much her partner makes her feel like a real woman, makes her feel beautiful.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

lovelygirl said:


> this is related to their codependent nature and their constant need for affirmations.


Sure.

It's also a massive turn-off. It's part of the reason why I usually noped out of the relationship if she had ex's in the picture, even when I absolutely believed that nothing was going on between her and her ex. 

Just too much drama with too little payoff.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> Yeah but in the context that was being used here, "modesty" is related to not being vulnerable to expose the body, UNLESS the woman feels very confident around her man.
> 
> The percentage of confidence is related to:
> 
> ...


While I agree in theory with the comments about not needing external validation, I also agree with how experiences can shape us if we let them. Sharing a little story, start of the year, a few girlfriends and I had a weekend away together. Granted the wine was flowing, and the topic of conversation turned to intimacy. One friend shared how a boyfriend years ago commented negatively about her body and how that lodged in her mind - even though her husband loves her body. We encouraged her to show us what she felt self-conscious about with her boobies (did I mention there was wine?), and we unanimously agreed her boobs were fabulous and she had nothing to worry about. So while it was external validation... she admitted she felt uplifted (no pun intended) from our reaction.


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

bobert said:


> Confidence is far more attractive.
> 
> Physical insecurities are a mood killer for sure. Be confident in what you have. That far outweighs whatever "flaws" your body has. Plus, most of the time men either don't notice the things you do or we honestly don't care about them that much (or at all).
> 
> ...


^^^^This

Physical - Not liking your own body sends the message the that the other partner made a mistake. The other message is “don’t look at me... and don’t look at anyone else since that will make things worse.” A woman who act like she has something I want is awesome.

Emotional - inability to take blame, honest feedback, constructive criticism, or coaching. Fear of failure or exposure to embarrassment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> While I agree in theory with the comments about not needing external validation, I also agree with how experiences can shape us if we let them. Sharing a little story, start of the year, a few girlfriends and I had a weekend away together. Granted the wine was flowing, and the topic of conversation turned to intimacy. One friend shared how a boyfriend years ago commented negatively about her body and how that lodged in her mind - even though her husband loves her body. We encouraged her to show us what she felt self-conscious about with her boobies (did I mention there was wine?), and we unanimously agreed her boobs were fabulous and she had nothing to worry about. So while it was external validation... she admitted she felt uplifted (no pun intended) from our reaction.


You mean topless pillow fights aren't actually a standard thing for girl's weekends away?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Marduk said:


> You mean topless pillow fights aren't actually a standard thing for girl's weekends away?


That's a Pay for view event.....


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Marduk said:


> You mean topless pillow fights aren't actually a standard thing for girl's weekends away?


Pillow fights and a trampoline!

But really, there's something in women sharing how they feel about their bodies, particularly post-children, with one another and away from media and pay per view.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Insecurities where a lady has a sense that she's not lovable. Did that once with a good lady; the problem was that sometimes with that belief is they are afraid to lean in and be vulnerable. I understand - you can't really be open and available if you think the guy is going to find some flaw and bail. But you can't build on that.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> We encouraged her to show us what she felt self-conscious about with her boobies (did I mention there was wine?), and we unanimously agreed her boobs were fabulous and she had nothing to worry about. So while it was external validation... she admitted she felt uplifted (no pun intended) from our reaction.


Sure, every now and then we all like compliments! While her boobs might've truly been awesome, the insecurity she's perceived by her (ex) partner made her believe she's not good enough and that her boobies are not as sexy as she'd like them to be. When such insecuirity affects her now-relationship, that might be an issue for her current partner (who might not even notice that "flaw" in her body.)

Personal story here, - I have the body shape of my mom - hourglass shape with small boobies. Mom has always been insecure about hers and she always advises me to wear bras. Even-though some other people (including some ex-boyfriends) have pointed out to me that they wish my boos were a bit bigger, my answer has always been "I feel good just as they are." I have _literally_ meant it and I still do.
I feel good about them, no matter what past or future boyfriends (or even mom) say about them. 
Btw, I always tell her "_don't project your insecurity on me. I don't have it so keep it to yourself_."


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

aaarghdub said:


> The other message is “don’t look at me... and don’t look at anyone else since that will make things worse.





aaarghdub said:


> Emotional - inability to take blame, honest feedback, constructive criticism,


Great points, especially the second. It's such a turn-off, even among friends...let alone in your partner. Inability to process an honest feedback is a HUGE discomfort with one's self so how can one feel comfortable when that is coming from an external observation.

I remember an ex of mine would always take it very personal when there were things that I didn't like about him (just as he didn't like about me) but I considered it normal to openly talk about this stuff. He didn't and this would always make him leave or avoid any similar conversation. I it was a massive turn off.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I'll add another one to the list. Constantly being questioned about everything I say or do. Or reminded of what I've done wrong when I've tried to make it right or have already done so. More of a rant actually.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

The Outlaw said:


> Constantly being questioned about everything I say or do. Or reminded of what I've done wrong when I've tried to make it right or have already done so.


You reminded me of an episode in my last dating related to mentioning the past wrongdoings.
I was seeing this guy (long-distance) who, at the beginning was not open about where he worked(not the location but the _nature_ of his job). He kept it hidden. It's not that he explicitly _lied _but he didn't want to reveal much. On top of that, I didn't know that at the time he was living abroad. Because we'd meet only during the weekends, I thought we was too busy with his own life during the week and very much later in our dating phase ..he revealed that he was actually living in another country ...and also started talking more about the nature of his job. I was shocked.

How do you expect to have trust in such person and believe anything they do or say afterwards?
In one of our conversations later, (don't remember what we were talking about) I said "Are you gonna keep it hidden just like you did about your job and your resident country?" and he said "Will you slap it to my face anytime you have doubts?" and I said "Yes, you caused this. Now I'm left wondering about almost everything that you do. I have to question what's the next thing you're hiding and if you're revealing the real you..." 

So, my point is ... most people have a reason to question things that you do, if in the past you've shown that your actions are questionable.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

lovelygirl said:


> You reminded me of an episode in my last dating related to mentioning the past wrongdoings.
> I was seeing this guy (long-distance) who, at the beginning was not open about where he worked(not the location but the _nature_ of his job). He kept it hidden. It's not that he explicitly _lied _but he didn't want to reveal much. On top of that, I didn't know that at the time he was living abroad. Because we'd meet only during the weekends, I thought we was too busy with his own life during the week and very much later in our dating phase ..he revealed that he was actually living in another country ...and also started talking more about the nature of his job. I was shocked.
> 
> How do you expect to have trust in such person and believe anything they do or say afterwards?
> ...


In my case, it isn’t anything like that. This is just someone I’ve been talking to online for four and a half months now nearly every single day and sometimes for hours at a time. And we’ve gotten as close as two people that have never met can get. It happens. She’s as cool as hell, but she doesn’t trust people easily and I can’t and won’t fault her or anyone for that. I’m the same way but I’ve made some serious headway with my own trust issues. It’s a long story but I just can’t but to feel I’m fighting a losing battle. And TBH, it sucks.,


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

The Outlaw said:


> I’ve been talking to online for four and a half months now nearly every single day and sometimes for hours at a time


In this case (I guess), _it's the online communication and distance that adds up to her insecurities_. By nature, she hardly trusts people. Add here the distance and the online communication, I wouldn't blame her.

On the other hand, it could be that she'd have the same intensity of trust issues - even if there was no distance. You know her better.

For example, are you the type of person who is very closed off and hardly opens up? In addition to the distance, this could fuel her insecurities.

Talking about that guy as above, I had a similar problem. By nature, I wouldn't say I have trust issues.... but .....with this guy I found myself behaving differently - like never before.
I was full of insecurities, full of "what ifs", mostly questioning things he'd say or do.. because ... he was so so hard to open up and it naturally came to me to double-question him. Add here the fact that we had only the online communication, made things* worse. *
Had he been more easy going, more open up, more sincere, I would've been in my normal state of mind.

That's why I wonder if your introvert/closed off type might affect her trust issues, along with the online communication.

Simply guessing here.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

secretsheriff said:


> The solution for this woman is to learn to either love her body as is or have the discipline to change it, and then stop allowing her perception of herself to be determined by others.


For many many women (and people), it's not as simple as this. You cannot just decide something and it becomes true for you with emotional insecurities (and yes, being insecure about how you look physically IS an emotional insecurity).
The FEAR behind alot of insecurities is powerful and in full control of their perceptions...and what you are suggesting is not the way to defeat it, unfortunately.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

lovelygirl said:


> In this case (I guess), _it's the online communication and distance that adds up to her insecurities_. By nature, she hardly trusts people. Add here the distance and the online communication, I wouldn't blame her.
> 
> On the other hand, it could be that she'd have the same intensity of trust issues - even if there was no distance. You know her better.
> 
> ...


I was closed off for awhile, sure. It I shook off most of my own trust issues/insecurities and we started to get closer. And like you, I had the ‘what of’ question on my mind. But like most people, we’ve had our share of fights/disagreements but always manage to pull through and still wish the other well and talk everyday. But if it’s stood the test of time, that means something to me. And so does she as silly as it sounds and she knows this.


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

lovelygirl said:


> Talking about an insecurity (or some of them) that turn you off in your current partner / spouse.. ? (for you who have one).
> 
> For those who don't, what type of insecurities turn you off in general _or_ any specific one from your past relationship(s) / marriage(s)?
> 
> It can be a physical or psychological insecurity that your woman / past women have constantly shown through actions or verbally expressed throughout the time they are/were with you that have affected the attraction you have/had for her/them.


I do not think any turn me off just in and of themselves. Only when taken to extremes and it just gets old....the same thing over and over.
I don't mind physical insecurities....it is a little cute in a way, I'd prefer that over a girl that thinks she's some gift to the planet and all should be lucky to be in her presence.
A little insecurity about her looks is sweet and kind of makes me want to give her praise and proclaim how attractive I find her....but if it is over the top and she's wanting to have cosmetic surgery on herself then I'm really turned off.

A little jealousy is sweet, it lets me know she values being the one and only girl in my life but too much gets tiresome. I have an ex girlfriend I haven't seen in over 20 years and she's gotten snippy before if something just naturally brought her up in conversation. That is annoying.

Unless it is taken too far nothing really jumps out at me as being a turnoff if they feel insecure.

lol, her phobias and her whining turn me off!

I get it, you are scared of bugs can we sit on the deck just once without your freaking out at every gnat that buzzes by....and please stop talking to me about bugs and that there are ants over there.....yes there are trillions of bugs everywhere....the earth is where they live.
Whining about something every day gets old. I'm a typical guy. I could be dying and I'll not bother anyone. If I do not feel well, I'll just go off and lay down. Whining endlessly all the time about everything drives me nuts. 
But not the insecurities so much.


----------



## Malen0215 (Jun 24, 2020)

Cletus said:


> Insecure about getting naked in front of me. I didn't marry a supermodel, I don't expect you to look like one (I sure as hell don't), so get out of those clothes and let me gape at my partner.


 I was once like this with my husband. I always make sure lights are off and not letting him see my body because he made a bad comment about my body when I caught him with the first cheating. Since then I'm not comfortable him seeing me naked. When I learned about the third cheating I started working out , I lose weight and heard good comments from my friends about my body. Im wearing 2 piece now . But too late for him he is now my soon to be ex-husband.


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Malen0215 said:


> I was once like this with my husband. I always make sure lights are off and not letting him see my body because he made a bad comment about my body when I caught him with the first cheating. Since then I'm not comfortable him seeing me naked. When I learned about the third cheating I started working out , I lose weight and heard good comments from my friends about my body. Im wearing 2 piece now . But too late for him he is now my soon to be ex-husband.


Good job. 
Should have dumped him after the first though and not waited for 3.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

What does vulnerable look like? How is it different from being needy? 

I sometimes find I don't get the emotional support that I would like.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Generally speaking, 'vulnerable' means open and secure and okay with uncertainty - probably lower in neuroticism/anxiety, whereas 'needy' is the opposite - insecure and closed and requires a lot of reassurance.

A vulnerable person can come to you and be honest about how they feel. They're truthful in the moment, with themselves and others, about their emotions. They're more agreeable.

A needy person is often selfish/suspicious/demanding. They're protecting themselves. They come first, and I'd say their behavior is more fear based.



NextTimeAround said:


> What does vulnerable look like? How is it different from being needy?


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

NextTimeAround said:


> What does vulnerable look like? How is it different from being needy?
> 
> I sometimes find I don't get the emotional support that I would like.


Vulnerable = comfortable with fear, giving (even when uncomfortable) and owning their stuff

Needy = fearful, unable to self-soothe, takes but doesn’t like to give, avoids ownership 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

aaarghdub said:


> Needy = fearful, unable to self-soothe, takes but doesn’t like to give, avoids ownership


I like that. However I also offer a different definition: "needy" is someone who expects you to just know what they need without being told.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> What does vulnerable look like? How is it different from being needy?


I understand vulnerable as letting "yourself go" and living the moment.... but not necessarily being needy.


----------

